# New Coralife T5 HO fixtures



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has tried this Coralife *HO *fixture. I had not seen them on the market until today. I thought they only offered the NO model that has been around for a few years. 

http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_Aqualight_HO_T5_Aquarium_Fixtures_s/580.htm


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I kind of dig the look and the mounting legs, but price is a kinda high.

The 30" model uses a 31 watt bulb instead of a 24w bulb. 

From the site:
"Competing 30" T5 HO fixtures typically use the shorter and lower wattage 24", 24 watt bulbs."


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that's cool! a 30" t5ho fixture with bulbs that go all the way across. i've been waiting for this one. i wonder how long it'll take for the freshwater bulbs to appear? will a ballast that will drive either a 24" or 36" bulb drive these bulbs too?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've really been considering buying one of these for my 20 long. They look pretty sleek.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Aww man...they start selling these AFTER I buy a fixture with 24" bulbs for my 20 long. 

They look really nice!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone actually have one yet?

I'm curious about the reflectors and bulb spacing...


----------



## gryffin (Sep 18, 2009)

Forgive the newbie question, but can the saltwater version be used for fresh if two 10000K bulbs are used? I was about to buy a 2x24 for my 36 bow, but a 2x31 might be better.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The only difference is the bulbs, so you can replace them with whatever you want.

Replacement bulbs may be overpriced and hard to find though.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is your tank 30" or 36"?

If your tank is 36" T5HO bulbs are easy to find; it's the 30" bulbs that Coralife probably has a monopoly on ATM...


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Does anyone actually have one yet?
> 
> I'm curious about the reflectors and bulb spacing...


Me too. I wish Coralife provided some better photos. It would make buying a lot easier for people if you could just see inside the darn fixture.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

e-mailed the seller on replacement bulbs, which is a gimme since we need to change out the actintic to make use of this for fw. here is their response:

"Hello Darrin,



We do not currently sell the replacement 31W bulbs for the 30” Coralife HO T5 Fixture. We plan to sell these bulbs as soon as Coralife makes them available, but according to Coralife it will likely be about a month before the bulbs are available. Regards,





Carson,

[email protected]

1536 W. Todd

Suite A102

Tempe, AZ 85283

Toll Free: 877.878.9349"

so no replacements for a month, probably longer and proprietary to boot. nothing says insanely high pricing than a proprietary part. best to wait till the pricing comes out before diving in. i would be very interested though as most of my tanks are 30" (20L and 30 breeders).


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

are their 30" T5NO bulbs more expensive than normal sizes?


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

oldpunk78 said:


> are their 30" T5NO bulbs more expensive than normal sizes?


dont really think so, but i am pretty sure they are not the only fixture mfg that uses t5no 30" bulbs. whereas, they seem to be the first manufacturer to come out with 30" t5ho fixtures, so no economy of scale for the bulb supplier for now at least.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

dhavoc said:


> dont really think so, but i am pretty sure they are not the only fixture mfg that uses t5no 30" bulbs. whereas, they seem to be the first manufacturer to come out with 30" t5ho fixtures, so no economy of scale for the bulb supplier for now at least.


that's true. i forgot that i have current and coralife bulbs in my T5NO fixture.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Does anyone actually have one yet?
> 
> I'm curious about the reflectors and bulb spacing...


Here you go. Reflector appears to be a solid, single piece.

Btw, I assume it is safe to use actinic light with freshwater plants until 6700K replacement bulbs become available?

And, label on packaging says to use only with covered aquariums... Is that a must?? Probaly no, but...


----------



## Mjc20 (Sep 8, 2009)

dhavoc said:


> e-mailed the seller on replacement bulbs, which is a gimme since we need to change out the actintic to make use of this for fw. here is their response:
> 
> "Hello Darrin,
> 
> ...


id check your petco/petsmart for the bulbs......(i work for petco) and weve had them in for a while, but no one has bought any but me...


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

are they the t5ho? the 30" NO bulbs are common. its the HO ones that are not so easy to come by. our local petco doesnt carry anything better than wallymart stuff.


----------



## Mjc20 (Sep 8, 2009)

theyre t5 HO


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

My LFS just got these T5HO fixtures in last week. I didn't get a chance to look at one up close but I know the store's assistant manager was going to put one on his saltwater tank at home.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Responce from Oceanic about coralife HO T5 replacement bulbs:

"All the new Coralife HO T5 bulbs are in stock and shipping. You should start seeing them at retailers in the next week or two."


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

The usual ineffecient reflector, why cant Coralife make better lighting units?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Coralife's reflector on their T5 fixtures is mylar film. 
Can't get much cheaper then that.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Coralife's reflector on their T5 fixtures is mylar film.
> Can't get much cheaper then that.


Yes, but this also makes it perfect for most low light setups. roud:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Bubba_Shrimp said:


> Responce from Oceanic about coralife HO T5 replacement bulbs:
> 
> "All the new Coralife HO T5 bulbs are in stock and shipping. You should start seeing them at retailers in the next week or two."


Good news! At Hellolights you can get the 4 different Coralife 30" 31w T5HO bulbs for $16.95 each. They are:
6700K - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1842
Colormax (pink) - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1845
10,000K - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1839
Actinic Blue 03 - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1832
You can also see them in the drop down list for extra bulbs.
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome, just ordered 30" 6,700K bulb!



Left C said:


> Good news! At Hellolights you can get the 4 different Coralife 30" 31w T5HO bulbs for $16.95 each. They are:
> 6700K - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1842
> Colormax (pink) - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1845
> 10,000K - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1839
> ...


----------

